
Git Is Not Enough: Traditional Source Code Management Strategies - AMNenni
https://sweetcode.io/traditional-source-code-management-strategies/
======
WhiteOwlLion
Terrible. Author is trying to milk a single article into multiple entries.
What's written is nothing new and could be an op-ed piece.

